# Sick long bite



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like dogs flying into the bite for safety reasons but this one was really cool to watch

at the 00:47 mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_CaxIjpTaI


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

That is fun to watch, catch or send!!!


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

This one is also a flying one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkkVv7-Aqmc


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, very impressive


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

angelo sintubin said:


> This one is also a flying one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkkVv7-Aqmc


THought that was a GSD at first. Its hard to tell with the tail being GSD like.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Absolutely fun to watch but I always thought the flying bite was a sport thing and also dangerous to the dog. 
In Mondio? I believe the dogs are taught to come in lower in order to NOT be "dodged" by the decoy. 
No man will outrun a dog on the street so why go for the theatrics?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik4zHuLHpdI

More like a rabbit


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO8pW-t5P7o


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik4zHuLHpdI
> 
> More like a rabbit
> 
> ...



The last one the dog can break his legs ](*,)


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Absolutely fun to watch but I always thought the flying bite was a sport thing and also dangerous to the dog.
> In Mondio? I believe the dogs are taught to come in lower in order to NOT be "dodged" by the decoy.
> No man will outrun a dog on the street so why go for the theatrics?


Is their more power and force behind a flying ninja leap? Any science people on here?


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Absolutely fun to watch but I always thought the flying bite was a sport thing and also dangerous to the dog.
> In Mondio? I believe the dogs are taught to come in lower in order to NOT be "dodged" by the decoy.
> No man will outrun a dog on the street so why go for the theatrics?


You are thinking of FR, Bob  No esquives on entry in mondio (except if dog misses initial grip, on object guard, and in search and escort)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ben, I'm guessing it has a lot to do with how far back the dog starts the leap. That would determine if the dog is at the beginning or if it's leap or on the end of it's trajectory and loosing momentum. 
The scientists here could probably figure out the mass, velocity, trajectory thing. 

Thanks Jennifer. I don't know that much about them but do enjoy watching them.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

High velocity engagement + good targeting are genetic and not man made.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Ben Thompson said:


> Is their more power and force behind a flying ninja leap? Any science people on here?



Yes it is , but there are some nice leg biters.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QkrZpo7z4

Nico brother from the NVBK female Monaco


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> Is their more power and force behind a flying ninja leap? Any science people on here?


The momentum is at its lowest at the highest point, i believe, so a dog hitting as soon as he takes off will hit harder than when he's in the air.

It's the same as hitting a tennis ball, hit it early, before the high point, and it's more difficult, it comes with more power then.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome launch, definitely fun to watch


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Marcel Winter said:


> Yes it is , but there are some nice leg biters.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QkrZpo7z4
> 
> Nico brother from the NVBK female Monaco


Damn that dog hits hard.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Mircea Hemu-Ha said:


> The momentum is at its lowest at the highest point, i believe, so a dog hitting as soon as he takes off will hit harder than when he's in the air.
> 
> It's the same as hitting a tennis ball, hit it early, before the high point, and it's more difficult, it comes with more power then.


Oh I see.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Momentum = Mass x Velocity
Mass remains constant in long bite, velocity dictates momentum. Some dogs reduce momentum at impact, some increase it. In other words, some dogs strike at a velocity slower than they run and some launch in a way to increase velocity (or momentum in this case).


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Regardless of how fast the dog ran up to taking off, the speed is greatest in the beginning of the jump, after which it decreases continually, is 0 at the highest point, then gravity takes over, and the dog falls back.

This doesn't take into account the dog's personal preferences, some will not be comfortable hitting in the beginning, when they can actually hit hardest, so they will bite stronger in another phase.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Mircea Hemu-Ha said:


> is 0 at the highest point, then gravity takes over, and the dog falls back.


Ok.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Marcel Winter said:


> Yes it is , but there are some nice leg biters.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QkrZpo7z4
> 
> Nico brother from the NVBK female Monaco


 Awesome! Dude needs a helmet to take leg bites.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Black Malinois Mac BRN 20044


https://vimeo.com/102099252


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Marcel Winter said:


> Black Malinois Mac BRN 20044
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/102099252


Nice and good music too!


----------

